

Sensor Intelligence: Making your app smarter - Moemars
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/23/sense360-launches-out-of-stealth-to-make-your-apps-smarter/

======
wallacekristin
An app that makes your smart phone smarter? Senses when you need stuff and
gives you specifics? Sounds genius to me! I like when my phone can read my
mind. Brilliant idea I would definitely use all the time.

------
ramonh
Looks great! Can't wait to use it in my next app.

------
StoryboardThat
Super excited for our friends at Sense 360!

------
mf123
This is so cool!

------
jeremypaskali
Sounds awesome.

